# Hydronic & Alde



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi,

Our van is fitted with an Alde heating system, but without a heat exchanger. Given that we have an A class with access to the engine compartment akin to a letter box retrofitting a heat exchanger is not the most appealing concept. 

Is there any reason why I can't add a hydronic type heater into the Alde circuit so that we can heat the habitation compartment whilst driving during winter months?

Has anyone done this? Any problems? Any tips, gratefully appreciated.

David


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If your Alde is circulated hot water heating I think you can use it on the move. Mine is an Eberspacher Hydronic hot water system and it is OK to use on the move, Alan.


----------



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

*Alde*

Alan,

My worry is with the alde being gas whether that should used on the move or not. Annoyingly we have a webasto water heater on the engine circuit already, just not linked to a heat exchanger...

Ironically I think it would be cheaper to fit a diesel heater than a heat exchanger as something tells me the workshop bill for the heat exchanger would be immense.

David


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

both TEEMYOB & myself have fitted the ALDE heat exchanger to our Sprinters

take a look at this rather long thread

alde heat exchanger

note :-the plumbing connections to the engine was underneath & not through the the bonnet

I had considered doing what you are suggesting - as I had happened to have a spare Webasto Thermo Top heater (now fitted to my car - fantastic in the winter getting into a warm car with the windows all defrosted)

decided in the end to fit the heat exchanger as the Mercedes sprinter had a diesel fueled Eberspacher heater already plumbed into the engine side as an Aux Heater

so you are in a similar situation as I was - no point having two diesel fueled heaters is there ? 
one in the engine plumbing the other in the motorhome plumbing just link the two systems together with the the heat exchanger & it should be much cheaper than buying another Webasto /Eberspacher


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I noticed that quite a few of the larger Carthago's had these ALDE heat exchangers when I was mooching around them a couple of years ago at the Dusseldorf show 

could be worth having a look for one underneath especially at the front either side maybe behind the headlight area- 

no harm in running your engine & when hot turning on the alde pump (without gas or electric heating ) on the ALDE control panel & feeling the radiators to see if they warm up


----------



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

*sprinters*

Trek,

When you added the pipework, were you working on a 518 or a presvious generation sprinter? Ours is the older model, I don't know whether the pipe runs are the same, but I can do some investigating.

Thank you
David


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

mine is on the 518 so the "new" model 

on the older model some Sprinters had an auxiliary or booster heater fitted behind the passenger / near side headlight, (& in front of the front wheel) you could consider plumbing the heat exchanger into this.

note:- I chose to fit my heat exchange in board to prevent heat loss from the ALDE boiler 


I in-hind site I should have fitted a 3-way valve into the engine side plumbing so I could shut off the heat exchanger from the engine coolant for summer use - may yet do this if I ever get around to finding a suitable valve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Valve*



trek said:


> mine is on the 518 so the "new" model
> 
> on the older model some Sprinters had an auxiliary or booster heater fitted behind the passenger / near side headlight, (& in front of the front wheel) you could consider plumbing the heat exchanger into this.
> 
> ...


A 3 way valve!

Trek, you are just trying to find something else for me to do!

Did you see my Comand post update?

TM


----------



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

*Bypass*

Hi,

When Carthago factory fit the heat exchanger they put a bypass circuit next to the heat exchanger to reduce cabin heat build up in summer months.

I know nothing about vehicle plumbing etc, is it likely to be a silly expensive job to fit the additional pipework for the exchanger or something that should be reasonable value? Fitting the heat exchanger on the frong passenger side on the alde system should be easy as there is easy access to the pipework there.

David


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frogger

have you asked ALDE UK for a recommended installer ?

Alde International (UK) Ltd
Regent Park
Park Farm South
Wellingborough
Northants
NN8 6GR

Tel: 01933 677765

Email: [email protected]

Heat exchanger

VANBITZ fit them !

Just had an idea about workshops who would specialise in this sort of work

try the Webasto & eberspacher websites & look for their local agents you would probably get referred to a dealer who works on truck "Night heaters" or alternatively a canal barge or boat specialist
because these heater are typically used on trucks & boats

Webasto fitting agents

Eberspacher dealer list

and if you see a suitable 3 way valve let TEEMYOB & myself know!


----------



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

*Engineers*

Trek,

I have a local very tame eberspacher / webasto guy, our local Merc main dealer sub all their aircon / heating work out to him and he is excellent. I just don't think they have a workshop suitable for our wagon.

I will do some digging and see what i can do about finding the valve.

David


----------

